# Clitheroe pairs open Sunday 15th May



## Birchy (May 7, 2016)

Anybody fancy entering this for next Sunday?

Could be good for a few of us to meet up for a game?

Late afternoon tee times left at the moment


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2016)

I'm game matey.


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2016)

Tried to play this last year, but it was rained off... Working on Sunday so can't do it, but it's a lovely course.. Enjoy lads...


----------



## NWJocko (May 7, 2016)

What are the tee times mate?

I might be able to make this time depending and a course I've fancied playing for a while


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			What are the tee times mate?

I might be able to make this time depending and a course I've fancied playing for a while
		
Click to expand...

Tee times from 3:20 onwards mate. 

It is a lovely course, played it a few years ago where every course in area was shut. Some cracking par 3s iirc


----------



## NWJocko (May 8, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Tee times from 3:20 onwards mate. 

It is a lovely course, played it a few years ago where every course in area was shut. Some cracking par 3s iirc
		
Click to expand...

Let me check what time the mrs is back next Sunday (away for a couple of nights) and I'll let you know.

Heard good things about the course and always nice to play a new course :thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 8, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Tried to play this last year, but it was rained off... Working on Sunday so can't do it, but it's a lovely course.. Enjoy lads...
		
Click to expand...

I played in a mixed open there two weeks ago and play was stopped and then cancelled due to hail!

It is a lovely course, well worth playing it if you haven't already.


----------



## NWJocko (May 8, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Let me check what time the mrs is back next Sunday (away for a couple of nights) and I'll let you know.

Heard good things about the course and always nice to play a new course :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can't make this sadly 

Don't know for sure when I'd be able to get away from here and don't want to sign up and not make it.


----------



## huds1475 (May 12, 2016)

Get any more for this?

Could do with playing Sunday instead of Saturday!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2016)

Scott, sorry I havent got back to you earlier, been sorting ticket and flights out etc.

Still game, they have 3.50 and 4.00 left.

Gary derry also fancies it, so possibly have a 4-ball.


----------

